
I’ve used an app that detects % male vs. female voices speaking in meetings - DoreenMichele
https://twitter.com/choo_ek/status/1099737652167729152
======
belorn
I would be happy to be wrong, but I will predict that in the average meeting
of ten people with equal distribution, about 2/3 of the meeting will be from a
single person talking which is male, and the person talking least in the
meeting will also be male.

